# changer mot de passe admin. sur G5 Tiger



## anjacq (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai acheté (chez Cash Express) un G5 PPC bi-proc 1,8 Ghz, 4 Go SDRAM, HD 160 Go, cg Radeon 96OO pro, OS X Tiger 10.4.11 en provenance d'une boîte de graphisme, avec plein de logiciels installés.
Je souhaiterais l'utiliser tel quel, car il fonctionne parfaitement bien. Le seul souci est que le vendeur n'a évidemment pas pu me fournir le mot de passe administrateur.
Existe-t-il une procédure permettant de changer le mdp admin pour me permettre de garder mon G5 en l'état, et pouvoir aller sur internet et faire les mises à jour ?
Merci et reconnaissance éternelle à celui qui pourra me dépanner.

P.S. J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'ai pas de CD d'installation Tiger.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2014)

anjacq a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté (chez Cash Express) un G5 PPC bi-proc 1,8 Ghz, 4 Go SDRAM, HD 160 Go, cg Radeon 96OO pro, OS X Tiger 10.4.11 en provenance d'une boîte de graphisme, avec plein de logiciels installés.
> Je souhaiterais l'utiliser tel quel, car il fonctionne parfaitement bien.


il est possible , pas sûr  ca dépend des réglages- que tu puisses AJOUTER un compte  ADMI
essaye




> P.S. J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'ai pas de CD d'installation Tiger.


ca c'est pas bon du tout
eventuellement trouver un tiger UNIVERSEL ( noir)
devenu assez cher en occaze , mais t'as peut etre un ami  qui en a un


----------



## Xidi73 (2 Mars 2014)

Salut !

Si t'es sur Liège, je veux bien te dépanner, je l'ai encore.
Mais je ne sais pas le vendre, j'en ai fort besoin.

Enfin voilà,


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## anjacq (3 Mars 2014)

Merci de ta proposition Xidi73, mais malheureusement je n'habite pas Liège et je n'ai pas l'intention d'y aller prochainement...
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2014)

anjacq a dit:


> Merci de ta proposition Xidi73, mais malheureusement je n'habite pas Liège et je n'ai pas l'intention d'y aller prochainement...
> Cordialement.


ceci dit si tu indiquais
si tu as des amis avec ce cd-dvd
ou ta ville 
ca aiderait à faire avancer....


----------



## anjacq (3 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit si tu indiquais
> si tu as des amis avec ce cd-dvd
> ou ta ville
> ca aiderait à faire avancer....




Tu as raison. 
J'habite Coulonges sur l'Autize (79160), alors si quelqu'un du Poitou-Charentes peut me proposer un DVD d'install d'OS X Leopard, je suis preneur.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2014)

ben au début tu mentionnes ...tiger


----------



## anjacq (3 Mars 2014)

C'est vrai, c'est un lapsus, je voulais dire Tiger bien sûr.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

Salut *anjacq*.

Si *Pascal 77* ne voit pas d'inconvénient à la publication de ce qui suit (Macs PPC plus supportés par Apple, DVD d'install «Tiger 10.4.3» plus commercialisé par Apple) : 

j'ai fait 2 copies de mon DVD universel (retail) noir : «Tiger Install DVD 10.4.3» - une au format _image_comprimée_, une autre au format _maître CD/DVD_ - sur des DVD 4,7 Go basiques. Les 2 _bootent_ également. Si tu es toujours intéressé, communique-moi une adresse par message privé et un facteur zélé fendra la plaine poitevine pour te les délivrer à _Coulonges_.

Une fois démarré (touche 'alt' pressée jusqu'à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage) sur le DVD d'install, et le Français choisi comme langue de référence, ne pas poursuivre l'installation si tu veux récupérer l'accès à l'installation actuelle, mais aller dans la barre de menus supérieure au menu : Utilitaires. Sélectionner le sous-menu : *Ré-initialisation du mot-de-passe*. Dans sa fenêtre de tâches, choisir le *DDI* du Mac, le *compte-admin* principal et saisir un *nouveau mot-de-passe*, ainsi que sa *confirmation*. Cela devrait permettre de ré-ouvrir la session admin aborigène de l'OS installé sur le DDI.

Sinon, avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque» listé dans les autres sous-menus, effacer complètement le DDI (la finalisation logique doit être _Carte de partition Apple_ et _Mac OS étendu_) et installer en _Clean Install_ «Tiger 10.4.3». Télécharger et appliquer ensuite la &#9758;MÀJ-combo Tiger 10.4.11 (PPC)&#9756; (clique sur l'intitulé en bleu : c'est un lien).​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *anjacq*.
> 
> Si *Pascal 77* ne voit pas d'inconvénient à la publication de ce qui suit (Macs PPC plus supportés par Apple, DVD d'install «Tiger 10.4.3» plus commercialisé par Apple) :
> 
> ...



Pascal 77 n'étant pas modo de ce forum, il n'a pas son mot à dire là dessus, toutefois, si ça s'était passé dans un des forums dont il a la charge, il aurait supprimé ton post en t'indiquant qu'il y avait les MP pour dire ce genre de chose.


----------

